# The Fall Bite



## BaitCaster (Oct 7, 2010)

Heading out for some fall bass fishing on Saturday. Any advice on fall patterns for largies?


----------



## crazymanme2 (Oct 7, 2010)

I was out this morning & landed only 2.They where biting on white spinner bait & watermelon Senko.I don't retrieve as fast as I usually do in the summer.Going out again tomorrow.


----------



## cali27 (Oct 8, 2010)

Here is a good video i just watched the other day. Going out on Sunday to Mountsberg, ill let you know how I did.

Good luck Saturday, hopefully see some pics of some big ones.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AO0MuaRknmg


----------



## BaitCaster (Oct 8, 2010)

cali27 said:


> Here is a good video i just watched the other day. Going out on Sunday to Mountsberg, ill let you know how I did.
> 
> Good luck Saturday, hopefully see some pics of some big ones.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AO0MuaRknmg



Thanks. I'm going to lake Scugog. Hoping the warm sunshine today will trigger some action...


----------



## Jim (Oct 8, 2010)

Im going Saturday too for a few hours. Im going to chuck some swimbaits and stick baits. Fall is a good time to fish!


----------



## fish devil (Oct 9, 2010)

:twisted: Lipless cranks, chatterbaits, spinnerbaits.


----------

